# Black Friday: Introducing Metropolis Ark Ø, 50% off Metropolis Ark Bundle, individual MA libraries, and the entire Creative Soundpack bundle.



## OrchestralTools (Nov 14, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

We did promise you all that you’d enjoy this reveal! 

Firstly, we’re proud to be introducing Metropolis Ark Ø–the prototype orchestra to the world. 



Metropolis Ark Ø (or zero!) harkens back to the original concept for the Metropolis Ark series. We originally wanted to record a complete orchestra, playing together, and producing a sound you might associate with silent movies or epic futuristic films from the 1920s and 1930s.

We’ve achieved that with this library. Metropolis Ark Ø comes with three patches as standard. The first offers users the entire orchestra in one ‘tutti’ patch, which offers a range of articulations perfect for quickly sketching ideas. The second and third and the ‘high’ and ‘low’ orchestras, complete with masterfully orchestrated chord patches and various voicings.

Metropolis Ark Ø is available to purchase at €75 (regular price €150). 

To see how it all works, check out Hendrik's playthrough. 


So, to celebrate the release of MAØ, we decided to offer the entire Metropolis Ark bundle at 50% off. That means you can buy the entire bundle (including MAØ) for €799 (regular price €1499). 

And, if you already own the entire MA bundle, you can download Metropolis Ark Ø free of charge. Thank you for your loyal support! 



Last, but certainly not least. We’re offering the entire Creative Soundpack series in one bundle for the very first time. That’s 13 libraries, each offering new musical perspectives. It’s the perfect bundle for the modern composer, and a certified tonic for writer’s block. 

You can buy the Creative Soundpack series for just €499 (€1075 when sold separately). 

You can listen to Metropolis Ark Ø audio demos, and read up more on the library, here. 








Metropolis Ark Ø


The epic power and expressive beauty of a large orchestra, playing as one. Metropolis Ark Ø captures full, cinematic playing with driving articulations and rich chords.




www.orchestraltools.com





You can find out more about the Metropolis Ark bundle below. 








Metropolis Ark Bundle


Harness the raw power of the super-charged orchestra with the Metropolis Ark series. These six collections offer a rich palette of powerful orchestral styles, all carefully tailored to boost your compositions well beyond the ordinary.




www.orchestraltools.com





For more information on the Creative Soundpack bundle, you can head to the link below. 








Creative Soundpacks


Tap into the full collection of Creative Soundpacks—specially curated sample libraries that provide distinctive sounds for contemporary producers, artists, and composers. Each Soundpack tells its own story and allows you to imbue your music with novel sounds, new ideas, and fresh perspectives.




www.orchestraltools.com





Best, 
OT


----------



## BenBotkin (Nov 14, 2022)

So you're saying there is a... (coughs) *non-zero* chance we'll like the reveal?


----------



## ka00 (Nov 14, 2022)

Buy one library at full price, get the second one for zero dollars?


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> So you're saying there is a... (coughs) *non-zero* chance we'll like the reveal?



that symbol has multiple meanings.. just picked some others that might provide a hint..

close-mid front rounded vowel (which could indicate a choir/solo vocal library)
half-diminished chord (chord helping tool? naah.. no idea what that would bring us)
the solo identity of Finnish musician Mika Vainio (colab library)

the background of the picture indicates an ARK related thing.. machines and all..
But that cannot be, since they ended the ark series... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 14, 2022)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 14, 2022)

Background of the picture looks like Ark-ish.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Nov 14, 2022)

Ark 0


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

Secret Soundworks said:


> Ark 0


lol, so no ark then? 0 (like zero) == null value == nothing here == empty hands == no sounds == no product


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 14, 2022)

A purge function for sine?!


----------



## Hansu Heya (Nov 14, 2022)

No, Metropolis series is finished! This will be the new flagship: Tesla - Diameter of the World


----------



## ism (Nov 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> you’ll like the reveal on this one, we promise.



This sounds very promising, whatever it is ... 

More specifically, for OT to promise that the vi-c community as a whole will be happy with an announcement, I think almost certainly has to imply new strings.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 14, 2022)

Half off? But that wouldn’t be a surprise.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

Hansu Heya said:


> Tesla - Diameter of the World


Don't let Elon hear about this.. he might sue OT for naming


----------



## ism (Nov 14, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> A purge function for sine?!


Or I guess it could be that too.


----------



## Hansu Heya (Nov 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Don't let Elon hear about this.. he might sue OT for naming


No, he would just buy them ...


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

I know: everything for zero euros..


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

Hansu Heya said:


> No, he would just buy them ...


even worse...


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 14, 2022)

The sound of someone typing this message on VI-C at teldex?


----------



## Hansu Heya (Nov 14, 2022)

... or just throw mud at them via Twitter!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

that symbol is also used to indicate an average value.. 
or.. it's Danish for "Island".

Quite a few usages for that symbol... hmmmmm


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just leaving this here, because we know how much you all love enigmatic teasers… you’ll like the reveal on this one, we promise. Keep your eyes open on Thursday, November 17.
> 
> ...


I get a Nicolas Tesla vibe from the picture! Electric phase issues?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> that symbol is also used to average a value..
> or.. it's Danish for "Island".


Ö


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Ö


that's Swedish


----------



## BenBotkin (Nov 14, 2022)

Imma Ben Gates this thing real quick.

Ok, so we have a crossed out zero. The zero was a Japanese WW2 fighter. Crossed out. What plane is responsible for shooting down the most Zeros? The P-38. P = president. The 38th President of the United States was Gerald R. Ford. Ford.. the Ford Model T was first produced in 1908 to be a car that was affordable for everyone. Clearly, whatever this thing is, it must be an affordable option. Also we have the numbers 17 - 11 - 22. THe 17th, 11th, and 22nd letters in the english alphabet are Q, K, and V.


Quirky Knockout Violas. Intro price: $19.08

Product manual written on the back of the declaration of independence in invisible ink.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 14, 2022)

The Orchestral Tools website will be closed for maintenance during Black Friday? 🤷‍♂️ 😂


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Imma Ben Gates this thing real quick.
> 
> Oh, so we have a crossed out zero. The zero was a Japanese WW2 fighter. Crossed out. What plane is responsible for shooting down the most Zeros? The P-38. P = president. The 38th President of the United States was Gerald R. Ford. Ford.. the Ford Model T was first produced in 1908 to be a car that was affordable for everyone. Clearly, whatever this thing is, it must be an affordable option. Also we have the numbers 17 - 11 - 22. THe 17th, 11th, and 22nd letters in the english alphabet are Q, K, and V.
> 
> Quirky Knockout Violas. Intro price: $19.08


You have too much time on your hands Ben


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 14, 2022)

Awwww.... let me guess! You're going to finally include the VAT on all your prices on the website. Lol, only kidding.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Awwww.... let me guess! You're going to finally include the VAT on all your prices on the website. Lol, only kidding.


more seriously: that would not be a bad idea.. for European countries anyway.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just leaving this here, because we know how much you all love enigmatic teasers… you’ll like the reveal on this one, we promise. Keep your eyes open on Thursday, November 17.
> 
> ...


I still wonder how you know that i like the reveal.. even more so how you can even promise this  

are you reading my thoughts? where are the microphones? cameras? * anxiously looking around *


----------



## Denkii (Nov 14, 2022)

Pay only the average price of all the libraries in your cart (excl. VAT)?


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 14, 2022)

Guys, this is obviously a library recorded completely out of phase 😝.


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 14, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Pay only the average price of all the libraries in your cart (excl. VAT)?


that would require being able to add multiple libraries to the cart.... IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## ka00 (Nov 14, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Imma Ben Gates this thing real quick.
> 
> Ok, so we have a crossed out zero. The zero was a Japanese WW2 fighter. Crossed out. What plane is responsible for shooting down the most Zeros? The P-38. P = president. The 38th President of the United States was Gerald R. Ford. Ford.. the Ford Model T was first produced in 1908 to be a car that was affordable for everyone. Clearly, whatever this thing is, it must be an affordable option. Also we have the numbers 17 - 11 - 22. THe 17th, 11th, and 22nd letters in the english alphabet are Q, K, and V.
> 
> ...


I think more often than not, Ben you are one of the people who would compose a demo if it were a new library. In which case you would have knowledge about it, and also maybe be under NDA and not likely to submit guesses for this reason? So this has me leaning toward a sales event rather than a new library. Especially given the time of year.

Either that, or Quirky Knockout Violas is the next library on my black friday list.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just leaving this here, because we know how much you all love enigmatic teasers… you’ll like the reveal on this one, we promise. Keep your eyes open on Thursday, November 17.
> 
> ...



Finally, everything free f*⌀*r all!


----------



## KEM (Nov 14, 2022)

You guys are making a library with Underøath?!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 14, 2022)

A library recorded at the loudest edge of hearing loss...but then phase flipped so it cancels itself out and becomes the edge of silence. They have done both at once.... a monumental achievement in detail and dynamics. "The greatest sample library you'll never hear."


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

Will this thread get more posts, than Spitfire teasers?🤔


----------



## Vik (Nov 14, 2022)

Berlin Actually Modular Strings? Berlin Chamber Strings (5-4-4-4-4)? New Sine version with every feature we can imagine?
Or a new bundle with ø (zero) products in: make your own bundle with a 75% discount.


----------



## ptram (Nov 14, 2022)

A crossed-out 'O'. The Orchestral part will go away, and the company will change its name into 'Tools'.

Paolo


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 14, 2022)

I got it!!

OT added a phase flip button to the SINE player. Mystery solved!!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> that's Swedish


I know


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 14, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> lol, so no ark then? 0 (like zero) == null value == nothing here == empty hands == no sounds == no product


0 != null



ism said:


> More specifically, for OT to promise that the vi-c community as a whole will be happy with an announcement, I think almost certainly has to imply new strings.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 14, 2022)

See @OrchestralTools ....we do actually love enigmatic teasers, the messages on this thread are amazing and funny, and they still leave room for actual speculations.
Whatever it is, (sales or a new library/ies) i am looking forward to it, and so are the people in this thread.
I swear we are not actually that bad after all


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> 0 != null


tell that to some programming languages!


----------



## Saxer (Nov 14, 2022)

About tell decks


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> we know how much you all love enigmatic teasers


----------



## Rich4747 (Nov 14, 2022)

This is the pinnacle of teasers


----------



## G_Erland (Nov 14, 2022)

Half-diminished seventh chords?


----------



## manuhz (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm pretty sure, this is Sine v 0.2


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2022)

Saxer said:


> About tell decks


I read Tell Sell…


----------



## Nico (Nov 14, 2022)

All the OT libraries released again but with inverted phase.


----------



## HalValla (Nov 14, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just leaving this here, because we know how much you all love enigmatic teasers… you’ll like the reveal on this one, we promise. Keep your eyes open on Thursday, November 17.
> 
> ...


Nah, we hate suspense. Tell us now, or else.....[insert empty threat here, 'cause nothing's gonna happen either way XD]


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 14, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Half-diminished seventh chords?



I was a bit surprised to hit page three before "half diminished" came up.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2022)

It's either BF Sales related. Or a new line of libraries like the Metropolis ARK line, that will be announced.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I was a bit surprised to hit page three before "half diminished" came up.


I said that on page one as an option


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It's either BF Sales related. Or a new line of libraries like the Metropolis ARK line, that will be announced.


or both...


----------



## pz_music (Nov 14, 2022)

I live for enigmatic teasers.
So we have the ø-symbol, which is sometimes used as "average", or "Durchschnitt" in German. "Durchschnitt" translates to "cut-through", so I'm assuming they are going to cut through their prices.
If we look at the numbers 17, 11, 22 and add them up we get a "50" - so a 50 percent price-cut for their libraries, for Black Friday?


----------



## FinGael (Nov 14, 2022)

Thursday will be my birthday, so maybe something nice for me? I already knew this forum is a cool place, but didn't expect this.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 14, 2022)

pz_music said:


> I live for enigmatic teasers.
> So we have the ø-symbol, which is sometimes used as "average", or "Durchschnitt" in German. "Durchschnitt" translates to "cut-through", so I'm assuming they are going to cut through their prices.
> If we look at the numbers 17, 11, 22 and add them up we get a "50" - so a 50 percent price-cut for their libraries, for Black Friday?


And they've done 50% off before, but it's always been limited to one series or another. Imagine 50% off any item in their catalog. That would be very hard to resist.


----------



## Aldunate (Nov 14, 2022)

FinGael said:


> Thursday will be my birthday, so maybe something nice for me? I already knew this forum is a cool place, but didn't expect this.


That’s impossible, it’s MY birthday.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 14, 2022)

ISTG if this is another one of those "nørdic cello" type deals where you've just used an ø for an o for the sake of having a "cool" logo, I'm actually gonna flip



Oh God it's gonna be a company-wide rebrand to Ørchestral Tøøls isn't it?


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 14, 2022)

ka00 said:


> And they've done 50% off before, but it's always been limited to one series or another. Imagine 50% off any item in their catalog. That would be very hard to resist.


50% on a la carte instruments as well... a man can dream.....


----------



## G_Erland (Nov 14, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I was a bit surprised to hit page three before "half diminished" came up.


Pretty sure that means i thought of a very original joke


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 14, 2022)

Here's a slightly brightened photo. It definitely fits the classic industrial theme that the ARKs had but as we know those are over. Definitely curious about what it will end up turning out to be. I see some AC units in that wall so I'm leaning towards them recording air conditioning units in Teldex.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 14, 2022)

Yeah, it might just be a symbol to represent a new phase.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

didn't ot mentioned something about boston in a previous teaser?


----------



## ummon (Nov 14, 2022)

....developed in collaboration with Trøels.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 14, 2022)

ummon said:


> ....developed in collaboration with Trøels.


... recorded with Røde microphones.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 14, 2022)

ka00 said:


> ... recorded with Røde microphones.


That’s a downgrade though.


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 14, 2022)

... They served Smørrebrød to the musicians


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 14, 2022)

You all have it wrong OT is acquiring SA!


----------



## davidson (Nov 14, 2022)

Subscriptiøn


----------



## Olympum (Nov 14, 2022)

secønd viølins?


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 14, 2022)

Løw percussion


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 14, 2022)

What's another word for underground? Metro. Metropolis Ark 6 confirmed!


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 14, 2022)

The picture is super reminiscent of metropolis Ark. Buy Arks 1-4 and get Ark 5 free.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 14, 2022)

øT Abbey Røad?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 14, 2022)

$ø left in your BF budget after buying this library


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 14, 2022)

I am so financially f*cked if they discount a la carte stuff. I have a nice mix of excitement and dread going on right now..


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 14, 2022)

Metrϕpϕlis ark 6


----------



## FinGael (Nov 14, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> You all have it wrong OT is acquiring SA!



Orchestral Fire Spitting Tools (for dragons?)?


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 14, 2022)

Maybe ø as empty set, so no musicians in the room. Convo reverb perhaps. There are Teldex verbs already though but more options can't hurt.
Other guess is cinematic drum kit.
Funny one - no sales during BF.
I suppose it will actually be some sort of Nordic library as mentioned before.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 14, 2022)

Orchestral Tools Ørk.
Paging @DSmolken.


----------



## Aldunate (Nov 14, 2022)

Half Diminished = 50% off Discount 
Metropolis background 
50% off Metrópolis Ark libraries


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 14, 2022)

It's a Nordic library. "Vikings" influenced, produced by Alex Høgh Andersen. 

I have abslutely no idea what an actor, who appeared in "Vikings", would be doing producing a sample library, but what do I know?


----------



## tcb (Nov 14, 2022)

ø means null,so my guess is nothing happens nov 17th.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 14, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> It's a Nordic library. "Vikings" influenced, produced by Alex Høgh Andersen.
> 
> I have abslutely no idea what an actor, who appeared in "Vikings", would be doing producing a sample library, but what do I know?


I'd buy it so fast without even looking at the price....


----------



## ka00 (Nov 14, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> Half Diminished = 50% off Discount
> Metropolis background
> 50% off Metrópolis Ark libraries


I think you nailed it.


----------



## DJiLAND (Nov 14, 2022)

Phase Symbol?
Library with all sounds canceled by phase invert?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 14, 2022)

ka00 said:


> I think you nailed it.



50% off the now complete bundle would be the big unprecedented move, like the surprise 50% off Berlin libraries was. I think we see 50% off individual Arks from time to time. Praying it’s for individual instruments after the success of the Sine singles madness earlier this year though.


----------



## Aldunate (Nov 14, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> 50% off the now complete bundle would be the big unprecedented move, like the surprise 50% off Berlin libraries was. I think we see 50% off individual Arks from time to time. Praying it’s for individual instruments after the success of the Sine singles madness earlier this year though.


And stackable EDU discount!


----------



## JacksonTree (Nov 14, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> And stackable EDU discount!


It isn’t usually, right? But it does usually work on bundles?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 14, 2022)

chrisav said:


> ISTG if this is another one of those "nørdic cello" type deals where you've just used an ø for an o for the sake of having a "cool" logo, I'm actually gonna flip
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God it's gonna be a company-wide rebrand to Ørchestral Tøøls isn't it?


Is that some variation on the metal umlaut? Örchestral Tööls.


----------



## Aldunate (Nov 14, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> It isn’t usually, right?


In the Individual Instruments sale they were stackable.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 14, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> What's another word for underground? Metro. Metropolis Ark 6 confirmed!


I can feel the pride in this one. This is the kind of content I'm here for


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

Aldunate said:


> Half Diminished = 50% off Discount
> Metropolis background
> 50% off Metrópolis Ark libraries


i hope not.


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 14, 2022)

*it's official, your all nuts!*


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 14, 2022)

VTX Rudy said:


> *it's official, your all nuts!*


tell us something we don't know already


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 14, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> 50% off the now complete bundle would be the big unprecedented move, like the surprise 50% off Berlin libraries was. I think we see 50% off individual Arks from time to time. Praying it’s for individual instruments after the success of the Sine singles madness earlier this year though.


That will make the most sense if they'll also allow SINE upgrades for people who bought the Kontakt libraries during the most recent NI sale. I'd be very interested.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 14, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> That will make the most sense if they'll also allow SINE upgrades for people who bought the Kontakt libraries during the most recent NI sale. I'd be very interested.


Fun fact: I messaged OT Support about upgrading to the SINE versions of Arks 1-4 since the website wasn’t accepting my NI serials. After sending some requested information I had all 4 Arks in SINE at no charge. 

For that, I forgive them this marketing tease.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 14, 2022)

Mathematical sign for an empty collection: This has to be the new purge function. To celebrate this they will offer the Arks on sale.


----------



## JohnS (Nov 14, 2022)

Premium extension for Layers: half diminished chords.
(half diminished price only for current loyal users, *actually using it!, free for those who paid*)


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 15, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Fun fact: I messaged OT Support about upgrading to the SINE versions of Arks 1-4 since the website wasn’t accepting my NI serials. After sending some requested information I had all 4 Arks in SINE at no charge.
> 
> For that, I forgive them this marketing tease.


Hey that seems worth a try!


----------



## mussnig (Nov 15, 2022)

pz_music said:


> I live for enigmatic teasers.
> So we have the ø-symbol, which is sometimes used as "average", or "Durchschnitt" in German. "Durchschnitt" translates to "cut-through", so I'm assuming they are going to cut through their prices.
> If we look at the numbers 17, 11, 22 and add them up we get a "50" - so a 50 percent price-cut for their libraries, for Black Friday?


You are right about the average-part. However, for every possible note this new library plays a sonic average of all OT samples of the same note. So it's a combination of all possible sounds they have ever sampled (except for atonal stuff).
Also, you won't have mic positions but only one average of all the signals.

By doing so this library will seamlessly blend with all kinds of instruments and mic positions - genius!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Nov 15, 2022)

ØT Industrial Ørchestra?
Metrøpolis Ørk series?
SINØ player update?

well this is fun 🤩


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> SINØ player update?


I like this one


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 15, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> ØT Industrial Ørchestra?
> Metrøpolis Ørk series?
> SINØ player update?
> 
> well this is fun 🤩



面白いですね 🤣。でも、本当にそのシンボルの実際にあった意味は知りたいです 🧐。


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 15, 2022)

*1ØØØ*GB SINEarc compressed Pads.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 16, 2022)

I guess we ran out of ideas, huh? 😝 Well, we just have one more day to go!!


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 16, 2022)

I've put a list of SINE Singles together if they (on the off chance) discount those.. I have about 10 or so bookmarked.. But I suspect (at best) it will only be sales on Berlin mains and possibly Arks. I'd be amazed if there were blanket discounts on Sine Singles.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 16, 2022)

I also have a couple of single instruments in mind, so I have the same hope.


----------



## LATABOM (Nov 16, 2022)

Ø is danish for Island, so its obviously going to be danish folk musicians from Samsø recorded with DPA mics.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 16, 2022)

Ø = Danish for Island
LOST = takes place on an island
Michael Giacchino = composer of LOST

ergo, teaser is for a new Michael Giacchino Composer Toolkit like what Modus was for Jeff Russo


----------



## ism (Nov 16, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I guess we ran out of ideas, huh? 😝 Well, we just have one more day to go!!


Well, they've - literally - given us nothing to go on.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 16, 2022)

ism said:


> Well, they've - literally - given us nothing to go on.


We, as artists, have to fill it up with something. Use your imagination I & II 😝.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 16, 2022)

OK, I have a completely different idea. What if OT is suggesting that the new phase is comprised of libraries recorded at a new studio? No more Teldex!!! 😮 That’s why the Teldex studio image has that symbol….what??!!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 16, 2022)

It is 17th in Asia ... what is it already !!!! TELLLLLL MEEEEEEE


----------



## ka00 (Nov 16, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> That’s why the Teldex studio image has that symbol


What Teldex Studio image? You mean the CGI, Metropolis-inspired wall of machinery?


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 16, 2022)

Since we're heading into the realm of pure fantasy.. Based on the picture, maybe they're pivoting their core business from sample libraries to subscription based energy providers. They see the upcoming/ongoing energy crisis as a means to provide us with low cost, energy efficient electricity for our studios.. 

Alright, back to reality.. Just tell us already OT!


----------



## ka00 (Nov 16, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> low cost, energy efficient electricity for our studios..


Pøwer Legatø™?


----------



## Aldunate (Nov 16, 2022)

You can keep making your awful jokes, but at the end Im right.
Also, I won't be mad if @OrchestralTools rewards me for deciphering the code on MY birthday.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RemyB85 (Nov 16, 2022)

Metropolis ark One, all the best patches in one!


----------



## chrisav (Nov 16, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Since we're heading into the realm of pure fantasy.. Based on the picture, maybe they're pivoting their core business from sample libraries to subscription based energy providers. They see the upcoming/ongoing energy crisis as a means to provide us with low cost, energy efficient electricity for our studios..
> 
> Alright, back to reality.. Just tell us already OT!


So how many KWh does a vivid double bass spiccato line of straight 8th notes generate?


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 16, 2022)

Zero RAM with new Sine update - new streaming from a drive only option.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 16, 2022)

chrisav said:


> So how many KWh does a vivid double bass spiccato line of straight 8th notes generate?


Depends on the weather.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 16, 2022)

ka00 said:


> What Teldex Studio image? You mean the CGI, Metropolis-inspired wall of machinery?



Shhhhh! 🤫🤫 Don’t tell anyone. How much do you want? 💵💶💷


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 16, 2022)

Where are the 24hr early banners?? It’s 17th already


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 16, 2022)

Orchestral Trolls


----------



## Reznov981 (Nov 16, 2022)

Finally, the sequel to N! The next letter in the alphabet, ø


----------



## Thlian (Nov 17, 2022)

Well it`s been Thursday for about 9 hours now. Where is it?


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 17, 2022)

Banners on VI-C will start to appear at any moment...


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Flipster007 (Nov 17, 2022)

I think they forgot.


----------



## JohnS (Nov 17, 2022)

Keep in mind that OT did not specify any year, just day and month...


----------



## annexation (Nov 17, 2022)

This is the one I'm looking forward to most - don't let me down! Would love to get Ark 1 at any discount.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 17, 2022)

It's 2:45 PM over there in Germany... are they going to wait until just before midnight?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

Flipster007 said:


> I think they forgot.


You see, @OrchestralTools just kinda forgot about the Iron Fleet…


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 17, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> You see, @OrchestralTools just kinda forgot about the Iron Fleet…


Your comment makes me way more angry than it should... . Who knew one could get ptsd by watching a tv show..... . Thanks Benioff & Weiss! Also, when sale?!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm really hoping for a tiny library featuring synths processed with tape. That's sure to bring happiness to all Orchestral Tools customers, right?

Sadly it will probably just be purge in Sine.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Your comment makes me way more angry than it should... . Who knew one could get ptsd by watching a tv show..... . Thanks Benioff & Weiss! Also, when sale?!


Of course she forgot about the Iron Fleet. She was a mad Targaryen. What show were you watching?

(Sorry if I went too far!)


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 17, 2022)

I think they are LA based so they’re still sleeping. 😁
Edit:or at least cali


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 17, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> It's 2:45 PM over there in Germany... are they going to wait until just before midnight?



The first post in this thread went up about 5pm CET on that day. Just sayin'


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 17, 2022)

OHjorth said:


> I think they are LA based so they’re still sleeping. 😁


"Orchestral Tools is located in _San Bruno, California_" Huh, I assumed they were based in Germany... all that "Berlin" stuff I guess.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 17, 2022)

Maybe the special announcement is about a fundraiser for a new alarm clock?


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Of course she forgot about the Iron Fleet. She was a mad Targaryen. What show were you watching?
> 
> (Sorry if I went too far!)


Must have skipped a few episodes or a few seasons by accident. In my memory her turning into a mad Targaryen happened like 5 sec before it was necessary for her to actually be a mad Targaryen. You know, so the plot could happen, because the writers kinda forgot they had to write a coherent script....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2022)

Like a certain other developer, Orchestral Tools tend to do their announcements when it is 5pm in Europe. The surprise here is that their advertising hasn't leaked it yet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 17, 2022)

Drundfunk said:


> Must have skipped a few episodes or a few seasons by accident. In my memory her turning into a mad Targaryen happened like 5 sec before it was necessary for her to actually be a mad Targaryen. You know, so the plot could happen, because the writers kinda forgot they had to write a coherent script....


She'd been pretty kill crazy for several seasons. But also, I partly agree.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> She'd been pretty kill crazy for several seasons. But also, I partly agree.


I kinda do agree on that part, but her killing people was never unreasonable or a "mad"-thing. The whole writing is just off and frankly I don't see myself making excuses and abandoning logic to fill the gaps of a poorly written script


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Like a certain other developer, Orchestral Tools tend to do their announcements when it is 5pm in Europe. The surprise here is that their advertising hasn't leaked it yet.


AKA "booze time"


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 17, 2022)

I guess the lack of a specific time means no video. Which means it’s not a new product launch. Certainly hope they’ll announce at 9 or so PST because I’ll be distracted all day otherwise lol. 

Wow I had no idea about San Bruno. Interesting choice...


----------



## Ed Wine (Nov 17, 2022)

Don't worry, they'll inform us when Spitfire launches their new Library at 5pm UK.


----------



## Denkii (Nov 17, 2022)

Not quite California


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

Metro Ark 0 FREE FOR ME AS ARK OWNER


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 17, 2022)

We have a special announcement to share with you all on November 17: we won't be doing any new releases for 2022, nor are we going to give in to this BF craze. We're rational Germans after all.

Wouldn't thát be a special announcement or what?!


----------



## Chungus (Nov 17, 2022)

I think I've figured out what the announcement is. 








Metropolis Ark Bundle


Harness the raw power of the super-charged orchestra with the Metropolis Ark series. These six collections offer a rich palette of powerful orchestral styles, all carefully tailored to boost your compositions well beyond the ordinary.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

Metropolis Ark Ø


The epic power and expressive beauty of a large orchestra, playing as one. Metropolis Ark Ø captures full, cinematic playing with driving articulations and rich chords.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

I dont waste time


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 17, 2022)

It’s just the “normal” discount for all Arks bought together


----------



## Frederick (Nov 17, 2022)

Thank you! @OrchestralTools


----------



## Denkii (Nov 17, 2022)

So what's the special announcement?
Is me saying I'm not interested also a special announcement?

The headline should've said "we have an announcement"

This is it?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 17, 2022)

oh


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 17, 2022)

Secret Soundworks said:


> Ark 0


Congrats for guessing it right so quickly!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

Denkii said:


> So what's the special announcement?
> Is me saying I'm not interested also a special announcement?
> 
> The headline should've said "we have an announcement"
> ...


its a new ark library that combines sounds from others and retools them for ensemble patches

oohh seems new recordings actually


----------



## Henu (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeahhhh babyyyyy, it's like Symphobia 2's "full orchestrator" patch 2.0!


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 17, 2022)

I suppose there's a bug as the main page seems to mean that the Metropolis Bundle is 50% Off including Ark 0





And....


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## annexation (Nov 17, 2022)

Bummed to see no discount on individual arks. Super sad face.


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 17, 2022)

It's say's 50% off for the Ark bundle, but it is the same price it was before today. Hmm.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 17, 2022)

Thank you OT for this beautiful gift!
Made my day.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2022)

Bundle-Price is now corrected - including "Ark o" (901€ plus Vat for me).

AND 50% OFF for creative soundpacks!


----------



## Spid (Nov 17, 2022)

wow, it must be a lot of people downloading right now... even with 2Gbps fiber, it's quite a long download. But I don't doubt it will be worth, as usual with OT.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 17, 2022)

So is 0 only free for owners of all the Arks in Sine?


----------



## ism (Nov 17, 2022)

Creative soundpacks at 50% of is probably the more exciting announcement for many of us


----------



## davidson (Nov 17, 2022)

Wow, what a freebie, thank you @OrchestralTools ! Also, the creative pack bundle is the icing on top


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2022)

chrisav said:


> So is 0 only free for owners of all the Arks in Sine?


no - 149€ ... but now with 50% off for everyone.


----------



## Spid (Nov 17, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> no - 149€ ... but now with 50% off for everyone.


Actually, if you already own all 5 ark, it's directly available for free.


----------



## Apina (Nov 17, 2022)

annexation said:


> Bummed to see no discount on individual arks. Super sad face.


I have Arks 1 and 2 and later I bought Arks 3 and 4 from NI sale and I thought that I could get the last one as "complete your collection" deal (and Ark 0). Well, upgrade price 894 + VAT. I guess I won't get the last one then. I know the NI purchases confuse the OT site but anyway.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

The Ark bundle was only 33% last Christmas. Consider this deal as legend!


----------



## Henu (Nov 17, 2022)

Was it so that you can't get the Kontakt versions anymore from the MA series?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

It's newly recorded material.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

Henu said:


> Was it so that you can't get the Kontakt versions anymore from the MA series?


you can get 1 to 4 only individually - select individual products


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

Apina said:


> I have Arks 1 and 2 and later I bought Arks 3 and 4 from NI sale and I thought that I could get the last one as "complete your collection" deal (and Ark 0). Well, it's 894 + VAT. I guess I won't get the last one then.


Reach out to OT Support to register what you bought for Ark 3 & 4. They'll fix you up.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 17, 2022)

I have Arks 2 3 and 4 registered in Sine, I own Ark 1 only in Kontakt (haven't registered to pay crossgrade fee for Sine yet), and don't own 5 yet. Full bundle is now priced at 322 euros


----------



## Denkii (Nov 17, 2022)

Now we're talking


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 17, 2022)

Doesn't feel like a BF sale or anything. I need just a few tools, not the whole workbench.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

Their site must be getting hammered right now. It's running slower than the SINE Store.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 17, 2022)

That was a nice little surprise. Thanks Orchestral Tools for this great little Freebie. Glad I completed the set with their special bundle deal not too long back.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2022)

WOW - now my bundle-upgrade is 50% OFF and only 450€ 😱🥰

Bye, bye christmas and birthday money 😂


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 17, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> The Orchestral Tools website will be closed for maintenance during Black Friday? 🤷‍♂️ 😂


I knew It! 😄


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

chrisav said:


> I have Arks 2 3 and 4 registered in Sine, I own Ark 1 only in Kontakt (haven't registered to pay crossgrade fee for Sine yet), and don't own 5 yet. Full bundle is now priced at 322 euros


Reach out to OT Support to get Ark 1 registered in SINE. Brings the bundle price down to around €168.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 17, 2022)

Creative Soundpacks are also in a bundle! But I can't find out any more details, like completion prices, etc. as the site keeps crashing.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2022)

Now its 30€ more and up to 480 🧐🤔

Maybe Ark 0 was added just now to the upgrade-prices.


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 17, 2022)

Is this their final BF offer for this year then?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

Maxime Luft said:


> Congrats for guessing it right so quickly!


Maxime, is there an end date for the Arks Sale?


----------



## ka00 (Nov 17, 2022)

Vladinemir said:


> Is this their final BF offer for this year then?


You make it sound like a negotiation.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Maxime, is there an end date for the Arks Sale?


site says DEC 1


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 17, 2022)

Apina said:


> I have Arks 1 and 2 and later I bought Arks 3 and 4 from NI sale and I thought that I could get the last one as "complete your collection" deal (and Ark 0). Well, upgrade price 894 + VAT. I guess I won't get the last one then. I know the NI purchases confuse the OT site but anyway.


That can't be right. The price for the _entire_ collection on sale is showing at 799 Euro. I also have Arks 1 and 2, so would be interested to know what the upgrade price is without having to convert my whole collection to SINE just yet. BTW, I think in order to see the upgrade price, you need to activate your existing collection to SINE. "Activating" appears to be putting in your NI serial numbers.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 17, 2022)

Ark 1 50% off


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

first recording DEMO of ARK 0 tutti orchestra LOL

View attachment ASrk 0.mp3


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 17, 2022)

ALL arks individually 50% off!


----------



## annexation (Nov 17, 2022)

After seeing the bundle price drop below 1K, I just couldn't help myself.

By the gods I couldn't help myself.

-Proud Owner of all the arks.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> That can't be right. The price for the _entire_ collection on sale is showing at 799 Euro. I also have Arks 1 and 2, so would be interested to know what the upgrade price is without having to convert my whole collection to SINE just yet. BTW, I think in order to see the upgrade price, you need to activate your existing collection to SINE. "Activating" appears to be putting in your NI serial numbers.


EDIT: What I meant to say is it's €350 to upgrade from Ark1 + Ark2 + Ark5 to the full bundle.

It's €350 to upgrade from Ark1 and Ark2 to the full bundle.


----------



## Sheridan (Nov 17, 2022)

This is amazing @OrchestralTools! Thank you for rewarding your loyal customers in this way


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 17, 2022)

Ah well, I was hoping for Berlin Brass, Harp, Percussion


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 17, 2022)

I already have all of the other ARK’s in Kontakt. Looking in my account I see OT placed this new ARK in my account, which I guess is a Sine library.
I will have to check this out.
Thanks @OrchestralTools


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 17, 2022)

I don’t have any Creative Soundpacks. Last week I nearly got a couple, but decided to wait and see if a Black Friday offer or some sort would show up. A bundle of all the Creative Soundpacks is more than I expected. Getting this!


----------



## davidson (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's €350 to upgrade from Ark1 and Ark2 to the full bundle.


Thats crazy - so you get ark 3, 4, 5, and 0 for £350?! I remember paying over £600 for just ark 1


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I already have all of the other ARK’s in Kontakt. Looking in my account it I already have this new ARK , which I guess is a Sine library.
> I will have to check this out.
> Thanks @OrchestralTools


Ark 5 is SINE only, right?


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's €350 to upgrade from Ark1 and Ark2 to the full bundle.


Bless you. Thank you!


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Ark 5 is SINE only, right?


Yes


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Fun fact: I messaged OT Support about upgrading to the SINE versions of Arks 1-4 since the website wasn’t accepting my NI serials. After sending some requested information I had all 4 Arks in SINE at no charge.


Re-sharing this for all those who have questions/concerns about their Kontakt versions of the Arks. You may not have to pay to register your serials to SINE if you reach out to OT Support.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 17, 2022)

davidson said:


> Thats crazy - so you get ark 3, 4, 5, and 0 for £350?! I remember paying over £600 for just ark 1


Yeah, that’s a really good deal. Insane!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi, and Thank You @OrchestralTools for making Metropolis ARK-0 a free library for ARK 1 - 5 owners. This is very useful to have.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 17, 2022)

Hey everyone! You're right: We're experiencing a few issues on the site at the moment. Please bear with us while we sort it out.

And some of those anomalies you saw were just because we were in the middle of updating prices on the live system. That's all done now.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

davidson said:


> Thats crazy - so you get ark 3, 4, 5, and 0 for £350?! I remember paying over £600 for just ark 1


Ark 3+ Ark 4 was $540 US in the Native Instruments bundle deal last spring. (Because Native Instruments inexplicably charged US customers a VAT inclusive price, then added US tax on top.)

Now it is $360 US with this sale, yes.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 17, 2022)

This uses quite a bit of MA0


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 17, 2022)

ka00 said:


> You make it sound like a negotiation.


I heard they are open to suggestions 😄. See y'all next year I guess. I'm happy for those who got the libs they wanted.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Re-sharing this for all those who have questions/concerns about their Kontakt versions of the Arks. You may not have to pay to register your serials to SINE if you reach out to OT Support.


Hoping so ! Asked long ago _ having lost track of aged order ##. OT could not help _ never certain why ?? _Arks 1 & 2 btw._


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

davidson said:


> Thats crazy - so you get ark 3, 4, 5, and 0 for £350?! I remember paying over £600 for just ark 1


Wait, that's not the right price. I also own Ark 5, which is reflected in that price. So if you upgrade from Ark 1 and Ark 2, the price is higher. (I was offered that price because I own Ark 1, 2, 5.)

I apologize for that @musicalweather !


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 17, 2022)

Very nice Low section chords

View attachment Lows.mp3


----------



## Spid (Nov 17, 2022)

Nice idea to make a Creative Soundpack Bundle... Definitely something to add on my "to purchase when I have the funds" list


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Wait, that's not the right price. I also own Ark 5, which is reflected in that price. So if you upgrade from Ark 1 and Ark 2, the price is higher. (I was offered that price because I own Ark 1, 2, 5.)
> 
> I apologize for that @musicalweather !


No worries. I'll find out soon enough. But this gives me a rough idea of the price range.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Wait, that's not the right price. I also own Ark 5, which is reflected in that price. So if you upgrade from Ark 1 and Ark 2, the price is higher. (I was offered that price because I own Ark 1, 2, 5.)
> 
> I apologize for that @musicalweather !


I also have Ark 1 & 2, here's the price for the upgrade!


----------



## Flyo (Nov 17, 2022)

Exactly the same for me, having 1&2


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 17, 2022)

For all you Ark owners, is the bundle worth it given I have pretty much all of the symphonic sections from OT? Like, what am I getting that I don’t already have?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> For all you Ark owners, is the bundle worth it given I have pretty much all of the symphonic sections from OT? Like, what am I getting that I don’t already have?


It's not a general purpose orchestra. It's unusual sections sizes, arrangements, and performances that convey particular attitudes.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Nov 17, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> For all you Ark owners, is the bundle worth it given I have pretty much all of the symphonic sections from OT? Like, what am I getting that I don’t already have?


The MA Series does not use any samples from other OT collections, it is all new material. So there's nothing you already have. Personally, I could not do without 1, 4 and 5 and use 3 a lot. 2 is awesome for quieter moments. And 0 you just have to play. Even if you're not a fan of the "full orchestra" concept, wait until you've played it


----------



## Technostica (Nov 17, 2022)

Spid said:


> Nice idea to make a Creative Soundpack Bundle... Definitely something to add on my "to purchase when I have the funds" list


I initially thought it was 50% off individual Soundpacks which was of interest.
As I am interested in less than half of them, the bundle would end up costing me more than paying full price for the ones that interest me.


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 17, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> I also have Ark 1 & 2, here's the price for the upgrade!


Thank you!


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's not a general purpose orchestra. It's unusual sections sizes, arrangements, and performances that convey particular attitudes.





OT_Tobias said:


> The MA Series does not use any samples from other OT collections, it is all new material. So there's nothing you already have. Personally, I could not do without 1, 4 and 5 and use 3 a lot. 2 is awesome for quieter moments. And 0 you just have to play. Even if you're not a fan of the "full orchestra" concept, wait until you've played it



Thanks for your replies. I’m not opposed to the full orchestra arrangements, btw. I just thought it would be kinda the same, but pre-orchestrated. But if they offer a different tone or articulations that cannot be achieved with what I’ve got, then that would make worth the purchase.


----------



## Pop Corn (Nov 17, 2022)

Well, this made my choice between Berlin Strings and Cinematic Studio really easy.. 

Anyone think there will be more sales added? Ark is great and all but, Berlin mains... Or even a blanket discount on SINE Singles...


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 17, 2022)

Oh wow, over are the days of predictable Berlin Series 50% BF sales!


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks for the free upgrade!!!! 

“
Nothing beats the epic power and expressive beauty of a large orchestra playing as one. The brand new Metropolis Ark Ø finally realizes this vision. Designed for simplicity, these big sections sounds truly monumental.



And because you already own the rest of the series, you get Metropolis Ark Ø for free. This is a simple thank you gift to you and our other loyal customers. To get MAØ, just open SINE and you'll see it under 'My Licenses'. Then just download and enjoy.”

Now that’s customer service!!!!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 17, 2022)

TIP for everyone: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ALL YOUR COLLECTIONS ADDED FOR SINE! 

Don't assume OT will factor your kontakt versions of the library into your bundle price (or tell you you need to resgister the sine version to get the discount when advertising the sale).

Also, if you didnt know you had to have your collections registered for SINE in order to get the bundle price and try to email them after the fact to try to appeal they will ignore you.


----------



## ka00 (Nov 17, 2022)

Just a suggestion for those wanting to listen to various demos on OT's site while the site continues to not function very smoothly... all the playthroughs are on YouTube.


----------



## Spid (Nov 17, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I initially thought it was 50% off individual Soundpacks which was of interest.
> As I am interested in less than half of them, the bundle would end up costing me more than paying full price for the ones that interest me.


I want 'em all... 

(I'm not saying I need them, nor that I will ever exploit them fully. We just can't leave those sound pack libraries in the wild, we need to catch 'em all  ).


----------



## Markastellor (Nov 17, 2022)

Oh bless you! Bless you! Just found Ark 0 all licensed and ready to go at no charge! You have a customer for life!


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 17, 2022)

Had a blast writing one of the demo tracks. I really love the library. If you have any questions (about the track) let me know.


----------



## Spid (Nov 17, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> TIP for everyone: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ALL YOUR COLLECTIONS ADDED FOR SINE!
> 
> Don't assume OT will factor your kontakt versions of the library into your bundle price (or tell you you need to resgister the sine version to get the discount when advertising the sale).
> 
> Also, if you didnt know you had to have your collections registered for SINE in order to get the bundle price and try to email them after the fact to try to appeal they will ignore you.


I do believe any Kontakt user can get a Sine version of their libraries for free... if so, nothing would stop you to get the free Sine version added to your account, even if you keep using the Kontakt version for now.

Personally, I got the Sine version from the beginning (missed the boat on the Kontakt version)... I like it so far and don't really need to get back to Kontakt version.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 17, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Just a suggestion for those wanting to listen to various demos on OT's site while the site continues to not function very smoothly... all the playthroughs are on YouTube.


This is absolutely true. You can check out Hendrik's playthrough of Metropolis Ark ∅ right here.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 17, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I initially thought it was 50% off individual Soundpacks which was of interest.
> As I am interested in less than half of them, the bundle would end up costing me more than paying full price for the ones that interest me.


same

I was hoping for a sale on Amber


----------



## chrisav (Nov 17, 2022)

Waiting for a response from OT now about getting my Sine crossgrade for ark 1 🤞


----------



## Flyo (Nov 17, 2022)

Wow


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 17, 2022)

I don't get where the percussion is coming from in the demos. I don't see any percussion mentioned in the instruments section. 🤔


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 17, 2022)

If I own one Creative Soundpack - will the Bundle price be reduced, I wonder? This is very hard BF decision btw - Arks Bundle or Creative Soundpack Bundle, since I know both are very good and useful..!


----------



## Composer 2021 (Nov 17, 2022)

Is this your only Black Friday sale? It's somewhat devastating to not have a Berlin Series deal again.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 17, 2022)

Finally! Ark Complete is mine! I’ve been waiting for month for that offer (and with the nice add-on it’s even better!) 
Thanks @OrchestralTools


----------



## Arabinowitz (Nov 17, 2022)

@OrchestralTools Where would I find the Ark 0 download in Sine? It's not showing where I would expect it to be. Thx!


----------



## Joe Grant (Nov 17, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Is this your only Black Friday sale? It's somewhat devastating to not have a Berlin Series deal again.


Agreed.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 17, 2022)

Composer 2021 said:


> Is this your only Black Friday sale? It's somewhat devastating to not have a Berlin Series deal again.


I still wouldn't totally rule it out, I got overly pessimistic. But the thing is, the Berlin sale always just _happened_ on or very close to BF, no big announcement well in advance and certainly not actually starting a week in advance. This might just be an add-on, perhaps cashing in on the trend of running sales earlier and earlier to get people's BF budgets before they're gone.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 17, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


>



no berlin series this year.. boooooooooooooo


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 17, 2022)

Pop Corn said:


> Well, this made my choice between Berlin Strings and Cinematic Studio really easy..
> 
> Anyone think there will be more sales added? Ark is great and all but, Berlin mains... Or even a blanket discount on SINE Singles...





lettucehat said:


> Oh wow, over are the days of predictable Berlin Series 50% BF sales!





Composer 2021 said:


> Is this your only Black Friday sale? It's somewhat devastating to not have a Berlin Series deal again.





Joe Grant said:


> Agreed.





RogiervG said:


> no berlin series this year.. boooooooooooooo


Let us sing together 
 
Please forgive me, couldn't resist 😁 It looks like many are happy with the choice though.


----------



## Mike Stone (Nov 17, 2022)

MAØ sounds phenomenal, best full orchestra patches I've heard. There are some bad release times (sample releases cut off prematurely - mostly the strings - not able to fix with the release setting) in some High Orchestra swell patches. Otherwise, great sounding stuff.


----------



## JacksonTree (Nov 17, 2022)

Stackable with edu?


----------



## Flipster007 (Nov 17, 2022)

Petrucci said:


> If I own one Creative Soundpack - will the Bundle price be reduced, I wonder? This is very hard BF decision btw - Arks Bundle or Creative Soundpack Bundle, since I know both are very good and useful..!


Yes, if you go to checkout the bundle will be discounted even more.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> no berlin series this year.. boooooooooooooo


I don't see that written anywhere. My guess is they'll have a Berlin sale closer to Christmas.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks OT!! I love freebies like MA0!!


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 17, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> Stackable with edu?


No, because the 50% discount is higher. I did check that, lol.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 17, 2022)

Mike Stone said:


> MAØ sounds phenomenal, best full orchestra patches I've heard. There are some bad release times (sample releases cut off prematurely - mostly the strings - not able to fix with the release setting) in some High Orchestra swell patches. Otherwise, great sounding stuff.


It's the first full orchestral ensemble patch that I feel like I want to sketch with. For 75 bucks?? No brainer!


----------



## Flyo (Nov 17, 2022)

Phenomenal offer! I really wish to complete the bundle, but it is to much this time around again. Maybe the newer 0 could be so useful and at 75…
🥁


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I don't see that written anywhere. My guess is they'll have a Berlin sale closer to Christmas.


yeah i meant for bf..  
maybe they will indeed for xmas


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 17, 2022)

Ark2 at 50%…. It’s back to the drawing board for my purchases during BF. Do I really need drums, or a new reverb, or a pension? Tough call!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 17, 2022)

Don't need it, but will definitely take it. Ark is such a lovely project, and seeing this nice addition feels almost nostalgic. It could also make a great Christmas present for the fans, as it brings such a warm feeling, but I understand their decision to strike early, cause people's wallets won't have even 75 bucks to spare in a month from now


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 17, 2022)

I already said it, but MAØ is really a nifty little surprise! Such a great sound to get lost in... new ideas should definitely pop out just playing it. For 75 bucks. Wow.

Sidenote: the ALT Code for Ø is 0216, so if you are as nitpicking as me (  ) and want to write it MAØ, and you're on Winders, hold down the ALT key and type 0216 _on the 10-key keypad only_, and you'll get the spiffy Ø.

That's about the most unimportant piece of information you'll receive this week. I need to get a life.


----------



## S-B-L (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks OT
since I have none of the Arks for 799,- no brainer for me
now I have all of them


----------



## Taj Mikel (Nov 17, 2022)

Is Ark 0 new/unreleased recordings?


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 17, 2022)

@OrchestralTools you got me again. Watched all of the Ark videos and, sure enough, not only do they sound great, but they have instruments, sounds and articulations that I don’t have anywhere else. Bought the full Ark series. I hate you!! (I don’t, but my wallet hates you!!).


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 17, 2022)

Taj Mikel said:


> Is Ark 0 new/unreleased recordings?


Hendrik says new ones. It makes sense, cause these are tutti of a huge orchestra, who would invest in such a session and put it in a drawer...


----------



## jules (Nov 17, 2022)

Great to see a new Ark coming up !


----------



## Taj Mikel (Nov 17, 2022)

Vlzmusic said:


> Hendrik says new ones. It makes sense, cause these are tutti of a huge orchestra, who would invest in such a session and put it in a drawer...


Thanks Vizmusic! Can you point me to where he says this?


----------



## janwilke (Nov 17, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> No, because the 50% discount is higher. I did check that, lol.


EDU discount does stack for the Creative Soundpack bundle, I just checked it. I think this bundle is not a specifically Black Friday discount, but a new bundle price they will keep similar to Berlin and Arks.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 17, 2022)

Taj Mikel said:


> Thanks Vizmusic! Can you point me to where he says this?


Yep! Starts here:


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 17, 2022)

A little tip, for the chords patches. If you're using an 88 key keyboard, you can load both the major and minor chords and set them to the same MIDI channel. You can drag the major chords -2 octaves to the left and the minor chords +1 octave to the right, and you will have all the chords spread across the keyboard in one patch.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 17, 2022)

janwilke said:


> EDU discount does stack for the Creative Soundpack bundle, I just checked it. I think this bundle is not a specifically Black Friday discount, but a new bundle price they will keep similar to Berlin and Arks.


Can one get EDU discount at OT for being enrolled in some ThinkSpace short courses?


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 17, 2022)

Spid said:


> I do believe any Kontakt user can get a Sine version of their libraries for free... if so, nothing would stop you to get the free Sine version added to your account, even if you keep using the Kontakt version for now.


Yes but that's not what I'm referring to. The point I'm making is that when advertising a special bundle price for owners of certain products they don't tell you that in order to qualify for the bundle price you need to have added the qualifying products as SINE collections FIRST. Owning the kontakt version (even though you get the SINE license for free) isn't enough. It's very easy to look at the bundle price and think "OK that's my price for owning X,Y and Z" when in actual fact if X, Y or Z isn't yet added as a SINE collection first then your price would actually be cheaper.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Nov 17, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> same
> 
> I was hoping for a sale on Amber


Me too, I'm interest on several of them, but not all. It would have been nice if they have thrown something like "make your own 3 creative packs bundle"


----------



## Chungus (Nov 17, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Can one get EDU discount at OT for being enrolled in some ThinkSpace short courses?


Nope. I asked OT what courses apply for the EDU discount earlier this year, and they answered:
"Berklee Online courses/degrees
Momentum from Cinematic Composing
Thinkspace degrees (not the cheaper smaller courses)"


----------



## Thlian (Nov 17, 2022)

Am I missing something here? Where is the freebie? Why does many call it 0, when it's written Ø?


----------



## artomatic (Nov 17, 2022)

Loving the Ark 0 and its pricing!


----------



## mussnig (Nov 17, 2022)

Chungus said:


> Nope. I asked OT what courses apply for the EDU discount earlier this year, and they answered:
> "Berklee Online courses/degrees
> Momentum from Cinematic Composing
> Thinkspace degrees (not the cheaper smaller courses)"


Thank you - already thought so.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 17, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Can one get EDU discount at OT for being enrolled in some ThinkSpace short courses?





liquidlino said:


>


So you can buy the Music for Media and Cinematic Orchestration and get the discount it seems. Both of these are currently 30% off


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 17, 2022)

Metropolis Ark 🚭

Kindly refrain from smoking in or around the Ark.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 17, 2022)

A bit salty that I bought the last bundle ark sale at a more expensive price but I guess the free Zero makes up for it


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 17, 2022)

So I already own MA5, and my upgrade was 672 Euros (and whatever that converts to here in the USA). I decided to only spend the 75 bucks on MAØ. Curiosity hit and I went back to the Bundle deal, and now it says 630 Euros. So you don't get full credit for MAØ. Don't ask me, I just post here.

Also, a freebie has been mentioned several times? What's free?


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 17, 2022)

Uh oh, the OT site is down... 500 Bad Gateway. We over-pondered our choices as we all kept clicking and thinking, lol.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Also, a freebie has been mentioned several times? What's free?


ARK 0, for those who own all other ARKS or buy the bundle currently on sale.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> ARK 0, for those who own all other ARKS or buy the bundle currently on sale.


Ah, makes sense, like when they gave BOB to us that owned all the Mains. Thanks!


----------



## Spid (Nov 17, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> Yes but that's not what I'm referring to. The point I'm making is that when advertising a special bundle price for owners of certain products they don't tell you that in order to qualify for the bundle price you need to have added the qualifying products as SINE collections FIRST. Owning the kontakt version (even though you get the SINE license for free) isn't enough. It's very easy to look at the bundle price and think "OK that's my price for owning X,Y and Z" when in actual fact if X, Y or Z isn't yet added as a SINE collection first then your price would actually be cheaper.


True, but that’s why I believe anyone that has a Kontakt version should DEFINITELY add the Sine version to their account. Sine is definitely the future for OT; everything is linked, the account, the plugin, the store, etc…

“Resistance is futile…” :D


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 17, 2022)

Spid said:


> True, but that’s why I believe anyone that has a Kontakt version should DEFINITELY add the Sine version to their account. Sine is definitely the future for OT; everything is linked, the account, the plugin, the store, etc…
> 
> “Resistance is futile…” :D


Yes, which is why I'm warning people who may not realize that there is value to adding the collections whenever possible. OT doesn't care if you own Kontakt versions when it comes to eligibility for promotional pricing and won't tell you that before you buy.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 17, 2022)

Awwww.....no BF sales for the Berlin series.


----------



## Baillie (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks @OrchestralTools. What a great thing to wake up to! Love using the MA series


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 17, 2022)

Hey OT, thank you so much for the free upgrade of the bundle! 
I love the new Ark Ø!


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 17, 2022)

WoooHooO! Freebie love!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 17, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I don't see that written anywhere. My guess is they'll have a Berlin sale closer to Christmas.


I agree with this. OT wouldn’t put both on sale at the same time. They’ll leave a little breathing room until the next sale, probably when more SINE versions of the Berlin expansions are ready enough for a bundle.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 17, 2022)

Just tried Ark 0 - damn, it makes you crave for more  This is great, but I wish they would make a big product out of these Ark style orchestrations...


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone else unable to download? Seems like servers are overloaded. But I am unable to remove downloads to try it again.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 17, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Anyone else unable to download? Seems like servers are overloaded. But I am unable to remove downloads to try it again.



I’m having the same issue with Ark 3. I was able to download the rest of the Arks though, so I’m not sure why 3 is the only one giving me problems.

BTW, in order to get SINE working again, I had to force it to close and then remove the library. It kept giving me an error message that would consistently pop up, so I had to act quickly to remove Ark 3. Otherwise it was an endless loop of clicking, to get rid of the message, and it showing up again.

HTH


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 17, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I’m having the same issue with Ark 3. I was able to download the rest of the Arks though, so I’m not sure why 3 is the only one giving me problems.
> 
> BTW, in order to get SINE working again, I had to force it to close and then remove the library. It kept giving me an error message that would consistently pop up, so I had to act quickly to remove Ark 3. Otherwise it was an endless loop of clicking, to get rid of the message, and it showing up again.
> 
> HTH


Interesting. Thanks for your reply. I've managed to remove the downloads. Now trying to download Ark 0. Will see how that goes.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 18, 2022)

Does anyone know if the Creative Soundpack Bundle is available just for this sale? Because the introductory price for the bundle is the same as the normal price for now. 🤔


----------



## holywilly (Nov 18, 2022)

@OrchestralTools 
Since there’s a SINE bundle for Creative Soundpacks, does that mean there won’t be any sequels after Loire?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Nov 18, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @OrchestralTools
> Since there’s a SINE bundle for Creative Soundpacks, does that mean there won’t be any sequels after Loire?


I think it will price accordingly as more libraries get added, the same happened with the
Organic Samples SINE bundle, when Tableau Chamber Strings got added.


----------



## SongNguyen (Nov 18, 2022)

@OrchestralTools 
Are there any chances to get discount with Berlin Series this time...?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 18, 2022)

What an amazing freebie for owning the other 5 Arks which are absolutely amazing and very very often used in my compositions. Excited to try the unexpected newcomer


----------



## Orlu (Nov 18, 2022)

Also crossing my fingers for a 50% deal on the Berlin series for christmas!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2022)

Thanks so much for the freebie. And I didn't have to do anything! It's great!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I’m having the same issue with Ark 3. I was able to download the rest of the Arks though, so I’m not sure why 3 is the only one giving me problems.
> 
> BTW, in order to get SINE working again, I had to force it to close and then remove the library. It kept giving me an error message that would consistently pop up, so I had to act quickly to remove Ark 3. Otherwise it was an endless loop of clicking, to get rid of the message, and it showing up again.
> 
> HTH


I seem to remember one of the Arks having issues during the download when it came out. Since I had all but 5 in Kontakt form, I didn't download it. I usually download bits and pieces as I need them. It's a nice option if you are short on space.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 18, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I seem to remember one of the Arks having issues during the download when it came out. Since I had all but 5 in Kontakt form, I didn't download it. I usually download bits and pieces as I need them. It's a nice option if you are short on space.



I want all of it though. Gotta catch ‘em all 😝.

I’ll try Re-downloading it in a moment. Hopefully it works this time.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 18, 2022)

Nope! Ark 3 refuses to download for me, even when I chose half of the mics. It always gets stuck during the Taiko Drums part. Will report it to OT.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 18, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> Nope! Ark 3 refuses to download for me, even when I chose half of the mics. It always gets stuck during the Taiko Drums part. Will report it to OT.


I had a similar issue. I deleted the Library.json file, added collections from the appropriate drives and found most of it had been downloaded.


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 18, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I had a similar issue. I deleted the Library.json file, added collections from the appropriate drives and found most of it had been downloaded.


But did you get it all downloaded eventually? I just don’t want to take the risk of getting corrupted files. It happened once with the Horns from Berlin Brass, but that was much easier to solve. I’ve contacted OT about it, so hopefully they can get it fixed.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 18, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> But did you get it all downloaded eventually? I just don’t want to take the risk of getting corrupted files. It happened once with the Horns from Berlin Brass, but that was much easier to solve. I’ve contacted OT about it, so hopefully they can get it fixed.


I have it all downloaded now, but have not extensively gone through it to see if there are/are not any corrupted files.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 18, 2022)

Good news: We fixed the DB issues. The shop should be slicker than ever now. If you're still experiencing troubles, please reach out to our support team: [email protected]


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 18, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can see or hear the Ark 4 String/Brass/Wind Orchestras in action? There aren't audio demos on the product page and the video walkthrough doesn't explore them. Are they just baked ensembles comprised of the other smaller sections?


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 18, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Good news: We fixed the DB issues. The shop should be slicker than ever now. If you're still experiencing troubles, please reach out to our support team: [email protected]



Thank you so much!! I’ll try again tonight, once I get back from work.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 18, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Does anyone know where I can see or hear the Ark 4 String/Brass/Wind Orchestras in action? There aren't audio demos on the product page and the video walkthrough doesn't explore them. Are they just baked ensembles comprised of the other smaller sections?


You can see Dirk Ehlert playing though some of the Ark 4 multis:


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 18, 2022)

I stole the MA bundle for 476 euros


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 18, 2022)

@OrchestralTools I was able to download Ark3. I still had to divide it into sections, but at least it worked this time. Thank you! You can ignore my support mail (from Jose Cabrera).


----------



## PeterTomlinson (Nov 18, 2022)

I just did another demo for Ark 1! One of my favorite libraries I have.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 18, 2022)

SongNguyen said:


> @OrchestralTools
> Are there any chances to get discount with Berlin Series this time...?


Nahhh we want JXL discount!


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 19, 2022)

We want 50% off storewide


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 19, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> We want 50% off storewide


And we want it now!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2022)

I will be waiting for Phoenix discount!


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 19, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Nahhh we want JXL discount!


We just had that one  it was like two months ago


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 19, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> We just had that one  it was like two months ago


Yeh but just the brass this time and bigger discount!


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 19, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> @OrchestralTools I was able to download Ark3. I still had to divide it into sections, but at least it worked this time. Thank you! You can ignore my support mail (from Jose Cabrera).


Did you use Sine to download it? Sine isn't resuming downloads with me. When I close it and reopen it, it downloads everything from scratch. Does it happen with you?


----------



## Jose7822 (Nov 19, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> Did you use Sine to download it? Sine isn't resuming downloads with me. When I close it and reopen it, it downloads everything from scratch. Does it happen with you?



If you’re still having issues, delete the Library.json file and try downloading again. Sorry, I’m not in front of my computer, but it should be under: Program Data/User/User Name/Orchestral Tools on Windows (something like that).

I didn’t have to do that, but that was the suggestion given to me by OT when they replied back to my support ticket. Trash Panda also posted the same on page 16 of this thread.

HTH


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 19, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> If you’re still having issues, delete the Library.json file and try downloading again. Sorry, I’m not in front of my computer, but it should be under: Program Data/User/User Name/Orchestral Tools on Windows (something like that).
> 
> I didn’t have to do that, but that was the suggestion given to me by OT when they replied back to my support ticket. Trash Panda also posted the same on page 16 of this thread.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for your help mate but it doesn't seem to solve my problem. Your problem was different than mine so deleting that json file worked for you. When I updated to the latest version, Sine isn't resuming the downloads anymore. Before, it's used to resume them. By not resuming, it eats up my internet quota as I am on a metered internet package. I sent an email to OT support.

I have another non-serious issue that the mic positions are taking long time to download. I believe they're just mic positions for the instruments, not the entire instruments.


----------



## august80 (Nov 20, 2022)

Really considering this ARK Bundle. A bit concerned that the earlier Arks are a bit dated, but the entire suite for 779 euros is very tempting. Can anyone here comment as to whether there is a lot of redundancy / repetition across the series? Seems a bit like the SA Albion series where there might be A LOT of content that is similar across the series. Hmm.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 20, 2022)

Ugh, I really hate back to back deals. I'm forced to decide between completing my ARK series or getting Drones.


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 20, 2022)

august80 said:


> Really considering this ARK Bundle. A bit concerned that the earlier Arks are a bit dated, but the entire suite for 779 euros is very tempting. Can anyone here comment as to whether there is a lot of redundancy / repetition across the series? Seems a bit like the SA Albion series where there might be A LOT of content that is similar across the series. Hmm.


Some stuff is redundant, yes. But I like that it also has a bunch of unorthodox stuff, like Euphoniums a3, Wagner tubas a3, harps a6 etc. I use those alot. Also the repetitions and ensembles in Ark 3 are useful as are the runs in ark 5. I just got ark1 and 4, so can't really comment on those yet.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 20, 2022)

I have Ark 1/2/3/4. The deal seems nice, but I'm wondering whether I'm really missing something in Ark 5 and 0


----------



## august80 (Nov 20, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Some stuff is redundant, yes. But I like that it also has a bunch of unorthodox stuff, like Euphoniums a3, Wagner tubas a3, harps a6 etc. I use those alot. Also the repetitions and ensembles in Ark 3 are useful as are the runs in ark 5. I just got ark1 and 4, so can't really comment on those yet.


Awesome. Thanks for reply. Going to go through the full instrument list now. Didn't realize it covered a wider range of instruments.


----------



## Tanarri (Nov 20, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> We want 50% off storewide


I was hoping for a sale on individual instruments since there's the a la carte option. (Or maybe some voucher like the last year... when I did not use it for some reason...)

The price is great for all Arks, but I want like 1 or 2 instruments from each Ark, so I can't justify buying the whole thing. But I won't buy individual instruments either when the whole bunch is discounted this much.  It would feel stupid.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 21, 2022)

Hey everyone,

You can check out the official walkthrough for Metropolis Ark Ø here. 



Best.
OT


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 21, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> I was hoping for a sale on individual instruments since there's the a la carte option. (Or maybe some voucher like the last year... when I did not use it for some reason...)
> 
> The price is great for all Arks, but I want like 1 or 2 instruments from each Ark, so I can't justify buying the whole thing. But I won't buy individual instruments either when the whole bunch is discounted this much.  It would feel stupid.


I don't think you'd regret buying the whole package. Tons of orchestral choral metal keys ... All deliciously recorded until Teldex with so many mics.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 21, 2022)

What are people's opinions on the way legato has been ported in the Arks, especially 4? I have a few random Sine instruments from the series and they sound good to me, but it's hardly a large sample size (no pun intended). Did the power legatos turn out as good as their Kontakt counterparts?


----------



## Orchestrata (Nov 21, 2022)

Watched the walkthrough, opened SINE with credit card in hand and saw it was under my licenses (bought the complete bundle in December). What a lovely surprise, thank you OT!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 22, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Does anyone know if the Creative Soundpack Bundle is available just for this sale? Because the introductory price for the bundle is the same as the normal price for now. 🤔


+1 Want to know what will happen to the Creative Soundpack bundle after the intro offer (availability and price).


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 25, 2022)

Looks like there's an update for Ark 4, I wonder what got changed? Something with the brass, but there don't seem to be release notes.


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 25, 2022)

I have a hunch that something relevant to Berlin might be announced during December.

AFAIK, I think Berlin series were the first ones to go on sale around November, then came sales or new Arks during December.

This time its the opposite.

So maybe there's something new for the Berlin series. Maybe Berlin Choirs? Because their choirs in Arks are amazing.
They got to have a dedicated choir library in mind.

Oh btw, if my guess turns out to be correct, remember to send me a NFR copy OT lol


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 25, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I have a hunch that something relevant to Berlin might be announced during December.
> 
> AFAIK, I think Berlin series were the first ones to go on sale around November, then came sales or new Arks during December.
> 
> ...


Love me some OT. They are 80% of my template. Check out Tallinn https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/tallinn


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 25, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I have a hunch that something relevant to Berlin might be announced during December.
> 
> AFAIK, I think Berlin series were the first ones to go on sale around November, then came sales or new Arks during December.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vladinemir (Nov 25, 2022)

If everybody spends their money during BF, Berlin series will be on sale for Christmas for sure. If we save, it won't


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 25, 2022)

I really hope (slightly bias) they do a massive discount on something other than Berlin series, they have so many other great products to choose from


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 25, 2022)

Does anybody know if the price for Creative packs Bundle stays the same after the sale???


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 25, 2022)

Normally 499
On sale for 499 + VAT?


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 25, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Normally 499
> On sale for 499 + VAT?


Yeah, that's why I wanted to ask - is it a mistake or a constant price since the bundle had been introduced several days ago?)


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 25, 2022)

Petrucci said:


> Yeah, that's why I wanted to ask - is it a mistake or a constant price since the bundle had been introduced several days ago?)



My guess is that as they’ve been producing a sound pack roughly every quarter - Loire appeared in September - the end of the sale will coincide with a new one that will bump up the bundle price by some amount but maintains the roughly half-off pricing compared to buying them all separately.

Or it’s a mistake.


----------



## Gensaii (Nov 26, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> I have a hunch that something relevant to Berlin might be announced during December.
> 
> AFAIK, I think Berlin series were the first ones to go on sale around November, then came sales or new Arks during December.
> 
> ...


What would you like to see in the potential Berlin Choir? 

I'd basically like it to be the Berlin Strings of the choir section - heaps of articulations and phrases, and not too big a section so it doesn't get too muddy when writing chords. I think Ark 4's choir really nails it in that regard. And definitely let us keyswitch those phrases too. 

And to get further into the pipe dream territory, later down the line - Berlin Synphonic Choir. You can guess what that contains.😁


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 26, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> I'd basically like it to be the Berlin Strings of the choir section


This.
And a more comprehensive set of consonants that can be manually triggered. (meaning not randomly selected)

It would be great to have a world builder, but I haven't heard a choir library sounding realistic with it, so gibberish is ok.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 26, 2022)

Ark 4 Update for Orchestral Brass 👍


----------



## Sips Tea (Nov 26, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> What would you like to see in the potential Berlin Choir?
> 
> I'd basically like it to be the Berlin Strings of the choir section - heaps of articulations and phrases, and not too big a section so it doesn't get too muddy when writing chords. I think Ark 4's choir really nails it in that regard. And definitely let us keyswitch those phrases too.
> 
> And to get further into the pipe dream territory, later down the line - Berlin Synphonic Choir. You can guess what that contains.😁


I would like to see something in the vein of Dominous Choir Pro


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 26, 2022)

Words legato is a concept that I rather like from MA5 that I think would be interesting if expanded upon.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2022)

Raphioli said:


> And a more comprehensive set of consonants that can be manually triggered. (meaning not randomly selected)


And where the timing is quite a lot more accurate than has been the case for most of OT's choral syllables. It's the one major knock I have against their choirs.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 26, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> And where the timing is quite a lot more accurate than has been the case for most of OT's choral syllables. It's the one major knock I have against their choirs.


I was going to mention the supposed alignment they introduced in Miroire where there's a consistent delay. Do Miroire owners like it, and does it work as advertised?


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 26, 2022)

Will the sale still be on, on December 1, or does it end November 30th ?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I was going to mention the supposed alignment they introduced in Miroire where there's a consistent delay. Do Miroire owners like it, and does it work as advertised?


Miroire is the one OT choir I don’t own…


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 27, 2022)

Does anyone own Ark0, as well as VSL Big Bang Andromeda (which I have)? They seem to cover similar ground, and wonder how they compare.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 27, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Does anyone own Ark0, as well as VSL Big Bang Andromeda (which I have)? They seem to cover similar ground, and wonder how they compare.


I wrote this with Ark0 if you're interested on how it sounds compared to VSL. It's just a rough sketch so it still in the works .....


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 27, 2022)

I think the Ark0 sounds somewhat thicker than VSL, and it gives more control over individual sections


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 27, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> I think the Ark0 sounds somewhat thicker than VSL, and it gives more control over individual sections


There are no individual sections in Ark0. They are only 3 patches: Tutti orch., low and high orch., each with its own articulations. It's just a prototype orchestra. No percussion, no choir! I borrowed them from Ark 3 and 4 respectively. But all the brasses, strings and woodwinds that you heard are from Ark 0 and all layered for you.

The beauty of the tutti patch is in its velocity. The softer the velocity, the strings only will play. The medium the velocity, strings and brasses will play. The stronger the velocity, strings , brasses and woodwinds will play. I demoed that in the first 14 seconds of the sketch.

EDIT: Yeah, Ark 0 sounds more epic and thick than the usual classical VSL orchestral


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 27, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> I demoed that in the first 14 seconds of the sketch.


Thanks for taking the time to do this..


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 27, 2022)

MeloKeyz said:


> There are no individual sections in Ark0. They are only 3 patches: Tutti orch., low and high orch., each with its own articulations. It's just a prototype orchestra. No percussion, no choir! I borrowed them from Ark 3 and 4 respectively. But all the brasses, strings and woodwinds that you heard are from Ark 0 and all layered for you.
> 
> The beauty of the tutti patch is in its velocity. The softer the velocity, the strings only will play. The medium the velocity, strings and brasses will play. The stronger the velocity, strings , brasses and woodwinds will play. I demoed that in the first 14 seconds of the sketch.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, Ark 0 sounds more epic and thick than the usual classical VSL orchestral


You also get spot mics for each section if you want to highlight specific instrument groups.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 27, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this..


No worries mate, love to help  Happy writing


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> You also get spot mics for each section if you want to highlight specific instrument groups.


Of course ! I just showed the core idea of this library. The rest is your own experimentations


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 28, 2022)

Just adding in my own demo for Metropolis Ark Ø, a little bit lucasfilm esque. I was able to more or less arrange different sections with the use of the spot mics, and the differing instrumentation across pitch/dynamic ranges and the articulations. No other libraries used, and everything labeled.



I'm very impressed with how versatile this library is given that it's tutti.


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 29, 2022)

Now that you guys have had some time with Metropolis 0, how do you find it? The demos sound amazing.


----------



## MeloKeyz (Nov 29, 2022)

Just a side tip guys! If you own any of the Arks, you'll get further discount when you add the bundle in your cart. So, you'll get the black Friday discount normally and the discounted Arks depending on how many Arks you already have. For example, the bundle is 799 euros but I got it for 473 euros since I have 1 & 2. Unfortunately, there's no way to know that on OT website and OT won't notify you. Just login and add the bundle to the cart.

Hope this helps!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 30, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> Does anyone know if the Creative Soundpack Bundle is available just for this sale? Because the introductory price for the bundle is the same as the normal price for now. 🤔


It’s not listed on the site, but OT support replied to my question and confirmed that the Creative Soundpacks bundle will go to €799 after the sale.


----------



## baptiste_palacin (Nov 30, 2022)

I saw your post litteraly 20 seconds after buying it. I am even happier with my choice now.


----------



## JohnS (Nov 30, 2022)

baptiste_palacin said:


> I saw your post litteraly 20 seconds after buying it. I am even happier with my choice now.


So, after a quick deal grab, back to further dealhunting on VI-C 😉


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 30, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> You also get spot mics for each section if you want to highlight specific instrument groups.


Awesome, I hadn't noticed those mics were available (and hadn't downloaded them). They're especially good on the chord patches.


----------



## ism (Nov 30, 2022)

turnerofwheels said:


> Just adding in my own demo for Metropolis Ark Ø, a little bit lucasfilm esque. I was able to more or less arrange different sections with the use of the spot mics, and the differing instrumentation across pitch/dynamic ranges and the articulations. No other libraries used, and everything labeled.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed with how versatile this library is given that it's tutti.



Yes. It's *that* sound. This is the different with VSL (for instance), which isn't *that* sound.

Nice demo!


----------



## Orlu (Nov 30, 2022)

Does the sale date include tomorrow? Or does it end in a few hours?


----------



## ptram (Nov 30, 2022)

It sounds immediately 'filmically epic', contrary to VSL Andromeda, that sounds more 'classically epic'. (Not a comparison of quality, in particular because we are in a commercial thread).

MAØ includes sustained chords, missing from the other library. These are, in my view, the core of this collection. They are perfectly arranged. And they play big chords with maybe a single note.

To complete the assortment of chords, I remind you that OT Layers contains other full-orchestra ones, integrating these ones.

Paolo


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 30, 2022)

Orlu said:


> Does the sale date include tomorrow? Or does it end in a few hours?



I asked this several days ago..no one seems to be able to answer....


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 30, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> I asked this several days ago..no one seems to be able to answer....


It's never precise with OT so no one ever knows for sure.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 30, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> What are people's opinions on the way legato has been ported in the Arks, especially 4? I have a few random Sine instruments from the series and they sound good to me, but it's hardly a large sample size (no pun intended). Did the power legatos turn out as good as their Kontakt counterparts?


Bumping my own post in the waning hours of this sale in case anybody knows. Perhaps a new owner of Ark 4 can speak to the legato quality now that there's been some time for people to buy them?


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 30, 2022)

So I've decided to pass on the Creative Soundpack bundle, but I'd still love to hear any feedback from folks that bought it (or have a bunch of the soundpacks).


----------



## Gensaii (Nov 30, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Bumping my own post in the waning hours of this sale in case anybody knows. Perhaps a new owner of Ark 4 can speak to the legato quality now that there's been some time for people to buy them?


Powerlegato sounds fine in SINE. I think Ark 4 has been one of the more successful ports from Kontakt. Way I see it go for it. Happy deciding!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 30, 2022)

Leaned into the prototyping idea of MA0 and turned a piano sketch of Rains of Castamere into a full orchestra.

Articulations used were only long & short marcatos, staccatos and sustain. 

This was done using only the full Tutti Orchestra patch with the close mics for each section routed to different channels with some volume automation on them to highlight the desired ones. Tree was at 0, Outrigger at -9 and Surround at -12.

The dynamic range is pretty huge on this, so I had to add a limiter to reign in the climax a bit.

View attachment Rains of Castamere - MA0.mp3


----------



## fiction (Nov 30, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> So I've decided to pass on the Creative Soundpack bundle, but I'd still love to hear any feedback from folks that bought it (or have a bunch of the soundpacks).


I bought it. 

I already had a few and wanted the others for some time. Not everything is useful (for me) but I've always found these Creative Soundpacks inspiring.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 30, 2022)

fiction said:


> I bought it.
> 
> I already had a few and wanted the others for some time. Not everything is useful (for me) but I've always found these Creative Soundpacks inspiring.


Which are the highlights for you so far?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 30, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Bumping my own post in the waning hours of this sale in case anybody knows. Perhaps a new owner of Ark 4 can speak to the legato quality now that there's been some time for people to buy them?


I think it's better in SINE than in Kontakt.

High Strings -> Mid Strings -> Low Strings -> Horn/Bassoon
Normal legato followed by power legato for each section

View attachment MA4 legato.mp3


----------



## pranic (Nov 30, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Which are the highlights for you so far?


The jazz chords in Opaline are really inspiring. Dagu drums were surprisingly good to the point where they're going to make it into my template alongside the HZP and D2 (they seem particularly punchy). The Amber downtuned string quartet's viola and cello patches are really solid (the legato on the viola stood out to me as both having a rich tone, and pretty believable legato transitions). Loire's accordion patches were a winner for me, too. I completed my bundle (unexpectedly) in the last 24h.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 30, 2022)

fiction said:


> I bought it.
> 
> I already had a few and wanted the others for some time. Not everything is useful (for me) but I've always found these Creative Soundpacks inspiring.


I didn’t have any of these, but I got the whole Creative Soundpack bundle. That’s my biggest purchase this sale season and a little unexpected.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 30, 2022)

Didn't read the thread but this (Metropolis Ark Ø) is such a fun free update! (For owners of the rest of the series.) Sounds fantastic!


----------



## fiction (Nov 30, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> Which are the highlights for you so far?





pranic said:


> The jazz chords in Opaline are really inspiring. Dagu drums were surprisingly good to the point where they're going to make it into my template alongside the HZP and D2 (they seem particularly punchy). The Amber downtuned string quartet's viola and cello patches are really solid (the legato on the viola stood out to me as both having a rich tone, and pretty believable legato transitions). Loire's accordion patches were a winner for me, too. I completed my bundle (unexpectedly) in the last 24h.


Highlights so far are definitely Whisper, Loire and Dagu.

Rimba is also very cool and I'm really enjoying the swells in Amber. 

I think it's an interesting collection because it's mostly small ensembles or single instruments recorded really close but they all come with room mics which gives it some perspective.


----------



## JonS (Nov 30, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> You can check out the official walkthrough for Metropolis Ark Ø here.
> 
> ...



Sounds great!! Well done!! Happy holidays!!


----------



## Orlu (Nov 30, 2022)

Well, I caved and got the Ark bundle. Now bring on the 50% sale on all things Berlin!


----------

